# Punx In The Woods - Labor Day Weekend, WA



## jimi (Mar 13, 2022)

PITW is a DIY camping/music festival in the woods usually somewhere in the Wenatchee National Forest in Washington. My first year was last year and it was a pretty solid time! The group who runs it also seems to throw a lot of fun associated fundraising shows and events in the Tacoma area year round, which you can find on their FB. Their website hasn't been updated yet for this year, but I contacted the organizers and confirmed it is going on as planned.

Their website is here:
https://punxinthewoods.com/
This year Punks Picnic in Southern Oregon is happening the same time, and I have friends attending/performing at both, so I'm not sure which I'll end up going to yet. Performance wise, PITW seemed to have a wider variety of punk music, more folk-punk and other mixed genres, and Punks Picnic was more on the hardcore/traditional punk side, if that helps.


----------



## kalefice (Mar 13, 2022)

Awesome! this sounds fun as fuck! I will be trying to make it there 🤘


----------

